# Tail light and side marker overlays



## Xlr8machineshop (Jul 17, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has installed them yet and might have pictures. Just received mine in the mail and didn't realize you have to sand the raised gm logo off the side marker for the overlay to sit flat. I got the clear red overlay for the taillights with the small rectangle opening for reverse light. Should look a little like BMW or Audi tails after install.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

I used nightshades on my side markers...sorry! Good luck


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

It will take 3 hrs to pull the lights, sand them down, spray VHT Nite shade 2 coats, spray 2 coats of clear and install them again.

Here is what you will get.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

silverram323 said:


> It will take 3 hrs to pull the lights, sand them down, spray VHT Nite shade 2 coats, spray 2 coats of clear and install them again.
> 
> Here is what you will get.


What color blue is that? Blue topaz metallic?

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

Yes it is...

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Xlr8machineshop (Jul 17, 2011)

Finished up laying the stickers yesterday. Im happy with how it came out.


----------



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

Xlr8machineshop said:


> Finished up laying the stickers yesterday. Im happy with how it came out.
> View attachment 4778
> View attachment 4779
> View attachment 4780
> ...


That's a heck of an idea. I was thinking about doing that to the entire front end to reduce the effects of bug guts and road debris on white paint.

Do you happen to have a link to where you acquired them?

BTW, good job on not reducing the visibility of your tail lights/brake lights to other drivers. :goodjob:


----------



## Xlr8machineshop (Jul 17, 2011)

grafxwerks but i think you can find that clear shield film on ebay


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

silverram323 said:


> Yes it is...
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


I actually really like that color. Just slightly brighter than the imperial blue.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

I really want to get these rear overlays on my white cruze, but i hate the way the cutout looks for the reverse light. I wonder how bad it would be if I put the ones without the cutout on.


----------



## Xlr8machineshop (Jul 17, 2011)

Its illegal in ny to not have a clear cut out for the reverse light . Also i plan on tinting the windows so i didnt really want another reason to get pulled over or ticketed for. Personally i think they look much better than they did so im happy with it. decided to debadge the car today looks so much cleaner


----------

